# Recent report



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Here is a couple pics and a videos from the past week!

TOPWATER REDFISH
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PJgwRXdRh0&list=UU9qbcwzHm_LwI4tgnZWskFw

FLOUNDER JUMP
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzPtPGnYMEI&list=UU9qbcwzHm_LwI4tgnZWskFw&index=2


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Heavy Snapper! Very clear pics and great job on the videos.


----------



## rgood (Jul 7, 2009)

Great fish


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

great pictures!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Great fish and great pictures!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I can't watch youtube at work so I busted out the ipad.
Cool videos! I didn't know flounder would jump like that until a few months ago, I cast back in a pocket and must of scared the crap out of it, the crazy thing jumped out of the water and did a cartwheel.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Quick question, what's the paper clip in the flounder pic for?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome job!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

That is the Tactical Angler power clip. Its is the 50lb version and it is used to swap out lures very quickly and it also gives lures the same action as a loop knot. I have even caught tons of big bull reds on the 50lb one. here is a video on them. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rb0JNC6ug5I


----------



## DarthWader50 (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice video - tough to beat topwater in shallow water


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Great photos and nice video. :thumbsup: I enjoyed seeing them all. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DarthWader50 (Jul 24, 2012)

I've been looking into those clips... Do you use those for all your Artificials?


----------

